

Why Software Takes a Long Time - numlocked
http://blog.untrod.com/2011/07/why-software-takes-long-time.html

======
BenSS
You're trying to explain to nontechies, so I'd ditch the code fragments
entirely for psudeocode or solely the plain english version.

